# Clomid prescribed even though I DO ovulate - anyone else



## beanz

Hi all.

I was prescribed Clomid in April (50mg) by my IVF clinic (NHS).
Although I do Ovulate they felt that the Clomid may give me a boost so I thought there is nothing to lose by taking it. Amazingly I got pregnant the first month but then sadly miscarried at about 8 weeks (MMC).

I was just wondering if there are any other women on this board who have been prescribed Clomid for unexplained infertility and if you have any success stories to share?

I don't know for sure if it was the Clomid which worked for me when I finally got a BFP after 18 months of trying and so I am now about to start taking it agaon but not getting my hopes up too much just incase last time was a fluke.

What do you think? Is it likely the Clomid could have helped? My cycle is quite short and I wondered if I might have a short luteal hase and the Clomid has helped that.

I am 38 so running out of time.


----------



## Carlyanne15

Hello, So sorry to hear about your (MMC)

I was prescribed Clomid back on April last year and Conceived Amber (1st round). Who was born Jan.
I have PCOS and even thou i did Ovulate my cycle was all over the shop so the consultant prescribed it simply to try and kick start my cycle in to a 28day one! And low and behold it worked.

Good luck in you TTC. I'm sure Clomid will work for you.

During that first month i stopped drinking alcohol and also banned caffine in the house. And made OH take Zinc, so i'm not sure if it was the Clomid or the other things, but either way it worked 

C x


----------



## beanz

thank you - I have decided to be as strict as I can this month and not drink while TTC etc. 

Am just hoping last time it wasn't a fluke and that hte Clomid has somehow corrected an imbalance I wasn't aware i had :)


----------



## jonnanne3

I am 37 and I was prescribed Clomid for 4 months and I too ovulate on my own. After the 4th month, we decided to go to a FS and discuss our options. He advised against Clomid on women who ovulate on their own as it can mess with your estrogen levels and really do more harm than good. I have stopped taking it. As far as you luteal phase is concerned, you may have a progesterone deficency and that can shorten your luteal phase. They can prescribe a supplement to help with that. Good luck and I hope this helps some. I am also very sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## AutumnSky

Hiya,

I was also prescribed clomid whilst on the waiting list for IUI. Like you, they just said it might boost my chances. It worked on my 3rd round, and everything seems to be going well so far.

Good luck! :)


----------



## danni0509

hi
not a positive story from me sadly but i thought i would post anyway
i was prescribed 7 months of 100mg clomid even though i ovulate like clockwork the doctor thought it would boost my fertility but it didnt work i am now going private for ivf
good luck x x


----------



## hayley352

i had 9 months of clomid, i was ovulating but just not regualar, it didnt work for me and im now waiting for iui, good luck x


----------



## beanz

jonnanne3 said:


> I am 37 and I was prescribed Clomid for 4 months and I too ovulate on my own. After the 4th month, we decided to go to a FS and discuss our options. He advised against Clomid on women who ovulate on their own as it can mess with your estrogen levels and really do more harm than good. I have stopped taking it. As far as you luteal phase is concerned, you may have a progesterone deficency and that can shorten your luteal phase. They can prescribe a supplement to help with that. Good luck and I hope this helps some. I am also very sorry for your loss. :hugs:


I have discussed my luteal phase with the clinic but they seemed to think it wasn't a problem. Do you think it's worth ordering the progesterone creams online?


----------



## babymaybe

Hello

I also have unexplaining infertility and have been prescribed Clomid. The explanation I had was that it would help with conception timing and would also help bring forward the best quality eggs.

Am waiting to see whether AF turns up after the first round so haven't got a success story yet! Finger crossed for us both!


----------



## subaru555

I would be interested in these stories as we're about to go down the same road even though I do too.


----------



## JASMAK

I am going to be going on cycle #8 or 9 of Clomid...and yes, I ovulate on my own, but I have unexplained infertility.


----------



## nessie01

hi yah Im 38 as well trying for our first............i have started clomid and i ovulate fine myself as well but my FS is giving me a go with three monitered cycles with clomid.....i was only given 25gm 3-7 and my scan showed 4 follicles!!! yah. two were definaltly mature and the other is a possible the smaller one would not of been viable.....
now im waiting..............clomid when you ovulate makes you produce more eggs so the sperm have more of a chance to get to one of them...........it also apparently gives you a stronger ovulation.........i guess better egg maybe

good luck


----------



## cazhd

Hi i also have unexplained infertility and ovulate like clockwork. I'm am currently on my second cycle of clomid as fs felt it was worth a try before my next appointment when we plan to progress to iui and ivf. I plan this to be my last month as not coping with the side effects of clomid


----------



## Toptack

Hi, I'm 35, ovulate on day 14 each cycle, then often have a short luteal phase (8-9 days). My antral follicle count and amh are both lower than they should be, so am taking clomid to see if we can give things a bit of a boost while waiting for a lap and dye. FS told me not to expect miracles though, as it generally has much better results on women who aren't ovulating at all... his words were "it will probably only give you an extra couple of percent chance of conceiving, but worth a shot while we figure out where to go next". Ho hum.


----------



## little_e

It took us one year to achieve a pregnancy but it ended in MMC. Then exactly one year later, got pregnant pretty much the same date but MC. My FS also just put me on clomid to improve the quality of the eggs. They also found a little problem with DH's semen analysis. He has too much white blood cells in it which was affecting the quality of his sperms. He has been on antibiotic for that and FS doesn't think he needs repeat tests for it as it should be normal now.

FS didn't mention any ultrasound other then a blood test on CD22. I had the test done just today at CD21 as CD22 is Sunday and no labs are open here on Sunday...

I also ovulate on my own very regularly. So glad to find someone else like me!


----------



## brooklyn1

I'm in the same boat- I'm 38 and I've been ttc for 10 months but I do ovulate every month and all the tests came back basically fine. I think because of my age, the FS pushed things along- they offered me clomid with IUI first (she said I could wait and try some more on my own, but she seemed to think it was a good idea to try clomid sooner rather than later because of my age). 
Anyway, the clomid does seemed to have worked- I just went for my IUI today, and I had 4 or 5 mature eggs. I have a feeling that when I do ovulate on my own, the eggs might not be mature enough when they are released (last cycle they did a scan about a day before I ovulated and the one egg was only 14mm which I don't think is big enough...) 
So it seems like clomid can take care of a few problems for those who do ovulate- but maybe don't ovulate the best eggs, or don't have the right balance of hormones to get the results necessary for a fertilized egg.
So much of this is guesswork! They don't tell you much at the FS do they?


----------



## reallyready

Hi
I also have unexplained infertility and thought I ovulated regularly though now I'm wondering about that because I've read that you can have very regular periods (which I've had for years) and have annovulation. This is my third cycle of 50 mg clomid. I just went in for an u/s last Monday cd14 and only one follicle visible, larger than previous months when there were up to 4 follicles. Then I insisted on a second u/s on Friday when my temp had not yet risen and they took me and now saw two large follicles in right and a simple cyst in left. I read up about and could be just a passing cyst (left over follicle sac) from last cycle. We'll keep an eye on the cyst at any rate. So now I'm cd19 and praying that one of these two follicles can pull through for us. :) Next round, we'll be referred to an RE. If I hadn't been on here I wouldn't have asked for the second u/s, but I did want to know my progress and I'm learning that I ovulate days later than I thought or even than my chart seemed to indicate last few cycles (clomid changed my cycles from cl29 to cl33) Also, I asked for the trigger shot but the doctor told me she didn't think I was a good candidate for that. Next time I will be asking about it again with the RE. Started drinking red clover infusions now and considering again to start with acupuncture once a week. 
It's true, they really don't tell you much at the OBGYN either!


----------



## brooklyn1

reallyready, that's great that you got them to do another scan. So did they end up doing another IUI or not? Just curious as I got the IUI today, but I was wondering what to do if I don't ovulate today or tomorrow after all...I'm assuming just try the natural way and bd, but just thought I'd as what they did at your doctor's.


----------



## Puddleduck

Same story for me Beanz.

I am 35 had 6 cycles of Clomid and on the 6th cycle in May 2009. I do ovulate however was taking 100mg when I fell pregnant after 2 1/2 years of LTTC with unexplained infertility. Unfortunately for me I was diagnosed as having a MMC at 8 weeks :cry: gutted..... and still am.

Have just got back from seeing FS this morning who has put me back on Clomid for another 6 cycles. Repeat appointment with FS booked for 6 months time and if I am not pregnant by then she is recommending IVF as next step. I hope I fall pregnant by then and dont need to go back. But finding it hard to see the light at the end of the tunnel right now.

Good luck with the Clomid it did work for me even though my pg didnt last. I think that it is supposed to help improve egg quality and when you get to 35+ I guess we could do with a little extra help with that.

:hugs:


----------



## reallyready

brooklyn1 said:


> reallyready, that's great that you got them to do another scan. So did they end up doing another IUI or not? Just curious as I got the IUI today, but I was wondering what to do if I don't ovulate today or tomorrow after all...I'm assuming just try the natural way and bd, but just thought I'd as what they did at your doctor's.

Hi! Actually they did not opt for a second IUI because we'd made love the night before so she said there wouldn't be enough viable sperm so soon. She said at least we should wait 24 hours between BD. We tried the natural way that night (at exactly the 24 hour mark! he he) and the next and the next hoping for the best. Good luck to you and please keep me posted on your progress!


----------



## brooklyn1

puddleduck, good luck with these next six months of clomid!

Reallyready- sounds like you covered all of your bases this month! I found it stressful to make sure that we were getting the sperm there at the right time while not knowing when I'd ovulate or have the IUI. But I think it turned out ok- got a positive opk, went for the IUI the next morning, and then my temp went up the next morning, so seems like it was ok timing...definitely keep me posted on your month as well.


----------



## reallyready

Wow, that is so exciting Brooklyn. So glad to hear you have the timing schedule right on. I'm CD22/DPO4 now so we are just a few days off, I'll keep a lookout for you. DH and I calculated last night and other than 5 days menses we made love everyday but 3 this cycle. You can't say we aren't trying!!!! He he.


----------

